# Vidanta Imperial Jungle Aqua



## Soliani Di Vito (Jan 12, 2022)

Hello we just became new timeshare owners of Vidanta .
We been using Vidanta for years by  purchasing weeks from timeshare owners and finally decided to pull a plug get our own.
Our timeshare contract includes new tower its not even been build yet its called Imperial Jungle Aqua from what i understtod its gonna be build in Nuevo Vallarta across the river on the same side where Estates are located closer to the ocean .
Anyone has more info about this towers,
 emage of the floor plan  isbelow


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Jan 13, 2022)

Soliani Di Vito said:


> Hello we just became new timeshare owners of Vidanta .
> We been using Vidanta for years by  purchasing weeks from timeshare owners and finally decided to pull a plug get our own.
> Our timeshare contract includes new tower its not even been build yet its called Imperial Jungle Aqua from what i understtod its gonna be build in Nuevo Vallarta across the river on the same side where Estates are located closer to the ocean .
> Anyone has more info about this towers,
> emage of the floor plan  isbelow



Welcome to TUG

Imperial Jungle Aqua is a recent Vidanta Brand.
I believe you are the 3rd person to post  about it in the Mexican Forum.
Thank you for sharing the attachments.

Since IJA is not yet built ; your key metric to current usage is the sister resort details in your contract.


----------



## Soliani Di Vito (Jan 13, 2022)

Thanks for respond 
 we have 3 weaks two bedroom utits
 we paid 23k for 20 years then renewal  no monthly fees  we also got mayan palace and blits incl as sister hotels  plus extras is that good deal?
 also salesman said its cheper  buy now  because hotel is not been build yet


----------



## Eric B (Jan 13, 2022)

Soliani Di Vito said:


> Hello we just became new timeshare owners of Vidanta .
> We been using Vidanta for years by  purchasing weeks from timeshare owners and finally decided to pull a plug get our own.
> Our timeshare contract includes new tower its not even been build yet its called Imperial Jungle Aqua from what i understtod its gonna be build in Nuevo Vallarta across the river on the same side where Estates are located closer to the ocean .
> Anyone has more info about this towers,
> emage of the floor plan  isbelow





Soliani Di Vito said:


> Thanks for respond
> we have 3 [weeks] two bedroom [units]
> we paid 23k for 20 years then renewal  no monthly fees  we also got mayan palace and [Bliss] incl as sister hotels  plus extras is that good deal?
> also salesman said its [cheaper to] buy now  because hotel is not been build yet



Have you had any difficulty in purchasing weeks from Vidanta owners in the past?  If not, your consideration of whether it's a good deal should include how much extra you are paying to the Vidanta owners over the cost of a week's usage fee as compared to the $23K you'd be paying now if you don't rescind.  Given that most of the older contracts included limitations on increases in the usage fees and yours would be starting at the current market rate, it may be that you could continue to buy weeks from other owners for less than you could pay for your own weeks even with them making a profit.

One other thing to consider is that by owning with Vidanta, you are subject to the limitations they have placed on exchanges in RCI, II, and the other companies that limit what level you can exchange back into.  With Imperial Jungle Aqua being the Mayan Palace/Bliss level equivalent, that would mean that you won't be able to exchange back into Grand Mayan or above.  If you're happy with going to the Mayan Palace resorts, it might be better to find an older contract on the resale market that has lower fees.


----------



## Soliani Di Vito (Jan 13, 2022)

Iam  fine with mayan palace we spend most of the time out side by the pool and retaurants or concerts to be honest we be ok with  studio but since we wanna bring family we got 2 bd

only question can sell  my time shear for same price after 20 years lr earlier?


----------



## Eric B (Jan 13, 2022)

Bottom line answer is no, you won’t be able to sell it.


----------



## Soliani Di Vito (Jan 13, 2022)

why not


----------



## Soliani Di Vito (Jan 13, 2022)

Eric B said:


> Bottom line answer is no, you won’t be able to sell it.


can you please explain why not will be worth same price or less


----------



## Eric B (Jan 13, 2022)

Because Vidanta has it set up so that after the initial contract expires, the remaining usage certificate can only be transferred to immediate family.  They also charge a large fee during the initial contract period to transfer it (typically the closing costs listed on the cover sheet) and include a threat to strip all of the contract addenda from it (i.e., the no maintenance fee without usage, cheaper golf and massages, etc.).  Also, the interpretation on those contracts that Vidanta provides is that the certificate only allows use at the sister resorts, not the Parks resort it's for (Imperial Jungle Aqua), so it becomes a Mayan Palace/Bliss contract with higher maintenance fees than a typical one.  In any case, resale costs for contracts at that level are quite low.

Basically, Vidanta has done everything they can do to eliminate resale value of the contracts and restrict the resale market.


----------



## pittle (Jan 13, 2022)

Soliani Di Vito said:


> can you please explain why not will be worth same price or less


While Vidanta has shut down most of the resales with the 10x MF to transfer to a new owner,  I can attest that for our first 2-bedroom MP in 1999, we paid $15,800.  That came with a Vacation Fair week - bonus week that we could use by paying the MF and go sometime not January- April.  Then I learned about resales and bought 6 more weeks with the same 2-bedroom + VF week for about $1500 each between 2003-2006.  Most of these had the exact same amenities and the MF varied depending on when they were originally purchased.  We used them for extended family vacations for quite some time.  We did use 3 weeks to upgrade to 2 Grand Mayan weeks (with 2 extra weeks).  Eventually, in 2013, we upgraded to 2 Grand Luxxe 2-bedroom weeks with 4 extra week sand traded in all 6 of our weeks - 2-GM, 3 2-bed MP, and 1- 1bed MP weeks.

Now with MF for a MP 2-bedroom around $1250+, you would have to pay Vidantat $12,500 just to put it into someone else's name.  The 2 "extra" weeks would most likely not transfer.  Many contracts state that these do not if you sell or transfer to someone other than immediate family.

It is sad to say, but all you own is the right to stay in a unit when you pay the MF that go up at least 5% each year until the end of the contract.  As Eric said, you would be better to save that $23,000 and continue to rent at the level you prefer.


----------



## Soliani Di Vito (Jan 13, 2022)

pittle said:


> While Vidanta has shut down most of the resales with the 10x MF to transfer to a new owner,  I can attest that for our first 2-bedroom MP in 1999, we paid $15,800.  That came with a Vacation Fair week - bonus week that we could use by paying the MF and go sometime not January- April.  Then I learned about resales and bought 6 more weeks with the same 2-bedroom + VF week for about $1500 each between 2003-2006.  Most of these had the exact same amenities and the MF varied depending on when they were originally purchased.  We used them for extended family vacations for quite some time.  We did use 3 weeks to upgrade to 2 Grand Mayan weeks (with 2 extra weeks).  Eventually, in 2013, we upgraded to 2 Grand Luxxe 2-bedroom weeks with 4 extra week sand traded in all 6 of our weeks - 2-GM, 3 2-bed MP, and 1- 1bed MP weeks.
> 
> Now with MF for a MP 2-bedroom around $1250+, you would have to pay Vidantat $12,500 just to put it into someone else's name.  The 2 "extra" weeks would most likely not transfer.  Many contracts state that these do not if you sell or transfer to someone other than immediate family.
> 
> It is sad to say, but all you own is the right to stay in a unit when you pay the MF that go up at least 5% each year until the end of the contract.  As Eric said, you would be better to save that $23,000 and continue to rent at the level you prefer.


What Is MF neans?


----------



## Soliani Di Vito (Jan 13, 2022)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> Welcome to TUG
> 
> Imperial Jungle Aqua is a recent Vidanta Brand.
> I believe you are the 3rd person to post  about it in the Mexican Forum.
> ...


i look at our contact we also have sea garded do you know anything about them


----------



## Eric B (Jan 13, 2022)

Sea Garden is an earlier Vidanta version.  In the Nuevo Vallarta area there is one north of the main Vidanta resort.  There are a few others.  The rooms are a bit smaller than Mayan Palace rooms.  They aren't directly listed on the Vidanta website, but there is info available on a separate site.


----------



## Soliani Di Vito (Jan 13, 2022)

Eric B said:


> Sea Garden is an earlier Vidanta version.  In the Nuevo Vallarta area there is one north of the main Vidanta resort.  There are a few others.  The rooms are a bit smaller than Mayan Palace rooms.  They aren't directly listed on the Vidanta website, but there is info available on a separate site.


 Thanks!


----------



## travel maniac (Jan 13, 2022)

Soliani Di Vito said:


> What Is MF neans?



MF = Maintenance Fees.

You've got some excellent advise from TUG experts/veterans.  Another point is that you've bought something that's not built yet (as you mention above) so you don't know when it'll be built. As we say on TUG - "When do you know that the salesperson is lying?" - When their lips are moving!

I would suggest you rescind (if you're still within the rescission period) what you bought and continue to rent from owners.

Good luck!


----------



## Soliani Di Vito (Jan 14, 2022)

we dont have MF in our contract we only pay as we use . i guess New contracts dont havee  MF like old ones did .
Also we  wasnt buying  Jungle aqua  we was getting  MP   i dont care if they never buil  that JA   i can use  Mayan Palace and blitz .


----------



## Eric B (Jan 14, 2022)

Soliani Di Vito said:


> we dont have MF in our contract we only pay as we use . i guess New contracts dont havee  MF like old ones did .
> Also we  wasnt buying  Jungle aqua  we was getting  MP   i dont care if they never buil  that JA   i can use  Mayan Palace and blitz .



In the Parks contracts I've seen, the contract itself (i.e., the pamphlet that is good for 10 years) requires payment of maintenance fees for all of the registered weeks (typically just one).  The requirement to pay maintenance fees has a specific date listed.  Other non-Parks contracts had annual or biennial registered weeks with required maintenance fees in the contract that were made non-mandatory by contract addenda that were not supposed to convey on resale.  You might be correct about that issue.

If you're happy with a the Mayan Palace and Bliss access you get with the contract/certificate, it's a good thing.  It just seems like a lot to pay in order to be able to pay full price to use the Mayan Palace while making reservations at the 6 month point.  If it were me, I would be seriously considering whether it was a good investment.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Jan 14, 2022)

Hi @Soliani Di Vito,
You are getting good information from Vidanta owners.

Reasons to keep:
Vidanta is currently limiting some exchanges options (ie) RCI 1 in 4 rule
Exchangers pay resort fee .

Reasons to rescind:
Upfront cost vs. Renting from owners. renting weeks  from owners means there is no resort fee or exchange rule issues . Renting may be less costly.

what ever you choose - Vidanta's "hotel side "runs quality resorts at all brand levels - including Sea Garden and Mayan Palace.


----------



## Soliani Di Vito (Jan 14, 2022)

i cant resigned im over 5 days  limit


----------



## Soliani Di Vito (Jan 14, 2022)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> Hi @Soliani Di Vito,
> You are getting good information from Vidanta owners.
> 
> Reasons to keep:
> ...


So we only made deposit 6k we planing pay in full  by end of this month you suggesting  eating 6k and screw the contract , we didnt fill out any loans with them .


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Jan 14, 2022)

Soliani Di Vito said:


> So we only made deposit 6k we planing pay in full  by end of this month you suggesting  eating 6k .....



OK -  can send you a Conversation  PM tomorrow 
*****
We paid $ 16 K in 2006 / have used every year since 2010 
I believe we paid $ 5 K down - balance in 30 days 
Was there a cheaper route - (probably)  - but at the time I knew very little.

So I spent the cost of a new car - but my wife is very happy going every year to Mexico 
So am I . All good .


----------



## Soliani Di Vito (Jan 14, 2022)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> Are you past the 5 day rescission window ?


yes


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Jan 14, 2022)

Soliani Di Vito said:


> yes


see my post above / # 21


----------



## Soliani Di Vito (Jan 14, 2022)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> OK -  can send you a Conversation  PM tomorrow
> *****
> We paid $ 16 K in 2006 / have used every year since 2010
> I believe we paid $ 5 K down - balance in 30 days
> ...


 I'm in  the same boat as you i did for my wife she like alot   that Vidanta and i wanna ride my bike across the country once a year and she hates motorcycle  and now  she is going to mexico with her friends and family and I'm riding  му вike.


----------



## pittle (Jan 14, 2022)

Most contracts now are pay if you use, but they have a starting figure and the usage fee / Maintenance Fee goes up 5% each year.  That is a nice perk if you have other places to go.  But, then you have to figure that your original payment basically costs more per week.  That $23,000 divided by 10 is $2300 per week plus usage/maintenance fee is the cost per week, but if you only go 5 times, then it is $4600/ week + fees.  You would have been better off still renting. 

Now, you just need to use what you bought.  The only problem is that you will lucky to stay in your Imperial Jungle before the 10 year renewal comes up.   People were buying the various Parks units in 2013 and 2014 and they still are not open.

Don't beat yourself up, just realize that most of us jumped in and bought at sometime or another before finding TUG and doing a lot of research, so did not get the best deal.  We bought because we had exchanged into a dump in Acapulco and when we did the MP tour, it was wonderful and they told us we could move to the MP that day if we signed on the bottom line and paid prorated MF for the 3 days left in our vacation!


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Jan 14, 2022)

Soliani Di Vito said:


> I'm in  the same boat as you i did for my wife she like alot   that Vidanta and i wanna ride my bike across the country once a year and she hates motorcycle  and now  she is going to mexico with her friends and family and I'm riding  му вike.


Happy wife  / happy motorcycle bike life

As long as she & you use it / it is a "good deal"
I would suggest you don't go to a presentation & upgrade (spending more $) any time soon

FYI - we bought on Valentine's Day - then we deposited into RCI & let the deposits expire for 3 years.
Then we booked in Jan 2010 to go in Feb 2010 - only Sea Garden Mazatlan & Acapulco had space
We had a great vacation. My wife likes Puerto Vallarta best - so I had to learn that you have to plan ahead & book ahead
I started reading  TUG to learn how to use better.


----------



## Soliani Di Vito (Jan 14, 2022)

most of you here  complaining about cost i dont care about spending 23k vs renting   i am fine with current parks  i dont need new hotels i dont need new  parks  i want to able go when i need to go and get set up not  to be depending on  other owners .  We have big  family lives around the world couple times we wanted to get together and  Vdanta owners couldnt deliver promises insted of master suite they could only get studio and that was a big problem for us people had to cancel international flights and loose money


----------



## pittle (Jan 14, 2022)

That will work fine as long you do not want to go from mid-January until after Easter.  Those "extra" weeks are generally not allowed to be booked in those time frames.  

We bought a total of 6 Registered weeks just because of what you said. We often needed 3 or 4 2-bedroom units at one time for our group.  Then we wanted a couple just for ourselves.  Then we could choose any time frame.  We did have the 6 month reservation window with those, so every June 1 and August 1, I was making reservations for November and then February. We also had 6 "extra" weeks that we never used unless friends asked us to get them a week at one of the MP resorts.  We did that a few times and sent them as our guests.  They reimbursed us for the MF costs.  We never asked for more money.

THere is nothing wrong with MP units.  We love the MP in PV because of the location.


----------



## Soliani Di Vito (Jan 14, 2022)

pittle said:


> That will work fine as long you do not want to go from mid-January until after Easter.  Those "extra" weeks are generally not allowed to be booked in those time frames.
> 
> We bought a total of 6 Registered weeks just because of what you said. We often needed 3 or 4 2-bedroom units at one time for our group.  Then we wanted a couple just for ourselves.  Then we could choose any time frame.  We did have the 6 month reservation window with those, so every June 1 and August 1, I was making reservations for November and then February. We also had 6 "extra" weeks that we never used unless friends asked us to get them a week at one of the MP resorts.  We did that a few times and sent them as our guests.  They reimbursed us for the MF costs.  We never asked for more money.
> 
> THere is nothing wrong with MP units.  We love the MP in PV because of the location.


MP unit are fine  for us we allways out  side
from morning till the evening then we come back to unit for  change and go fo a dinner Riviera has awesome Salum place  open mid night we hang there


----------



## dmurray007 (Jan 15, 2022)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> OK -  can send you a Conversation  PM tomorrow
> *****
> We paid $ 16 K in 2006 / have used every year since 2010
> I believe we paid $ 5 K down - balance in 30 days
> ...


Happy wife, happy life, basically the same reason we bought Grand Mayan in 2012.  the wife loved it.


----------



## jules54 (Jan 21, 2022)

If you don’t care about the money and you don’t care about a fancy place then you did the right thing for you. Mamy Tuggers are experienced resale buyers and it’s all about the money and the quality of the room. It’s kind of a big deal lol.


----------



## pianoetudes (Jan 23, 2022)

Our friends who attended a presentation last week were offered Imperial Deluxe contract. Looking at the floor plan (sorry for blurry photo), it is a Mayan Palace-level ownership, except the unit has balcony.

The initial price was $43k for Jungle Aqua 2BR, Paramount contract: 2 registered weeks + 2 privilege weeks (100 years) plus bonus 1 registered week (10 years) including Park access. Our friends are not TS-savvy (they never own TS) and their counter offer was not accepted. Then they were offered Imperial (non-deluxe) contract - the same price as the OP. But they didn't want it.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Jan 24, 2022)

pianoetudes said:


> Our friends who attended a presentation last week were offered Imperial Deluxe contract. Looking at the floor plan (sorry for blurry photo), it is a Mayan Palace-level ownership, except the unit has balcony.
> 
> The initial price was $43k for Jungle Aqua 2BR, Paramount contract: 2 registered weeks + 2 privilege weeks (100 years) plus bonus 1 registered week (10 years) including Park access. Our friends are not TS-savvy (they never own TS) and their counter offer was not accepted. Then they were offered Imperial (non-deluxe) contract - the same price as the OP. But they didn't want it.


HI @pianoetudes 
It looks like the floor plan photo says GRAND Imperial Jungle Aqua 
Can you confirm that ?


----------



## holdaer (Jan 24, 2022)

It also appears these units don't have the luxury bathtubs like is found in a Grand Luxxe unit.  My wife loves her baths in the Grand Luxxe units.  This Jungle Aqua Deluxe would be a pass for her.


----------



## pianoetudes (Jan 24, 2022)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> HI @pianoetudes
> It looks like the floor plan photo says GRAND Imperial Jungle Aqua
> Can you confirm that ?


Yes Grand Imperial Jungle Aqua

Sent from my Nokia 7.2 using Tapatalk


----------



## pittle (Jan 25, 2022)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> HI @pianoetudes
> It looks like the floor plan photo says GRAND Imperial Jungle Aqua
> Can you confirm that ?


I did not see a kitchen in that picture either.  Just a sink in an island.  I like refrigerators, a microwave & cook-top of at least 2 burners.


----------



## Ty1on (Jan 25, 2022)

Soliani Di Vito said:


> most of you here  complaining about cost i dont care about spending 23k vs renting   i am fine with current parks  i dont need new hotels i dont need new  parks  i want to able go when i need to go and get set up not  to be depending on  other owners .  We have big  family lives around the world couple times we wanted to get together and  Vdanta owners couldnt deliver promises insted of master suite they could only get studio and that was a big problem for us people had to cancel international flights and loose money



Much of the advice you will get here centers around maximizing values.  Don't take it personally, everyone in here, to a person, will tell you that if you thought out what you purchased and it works for you, then you've done the right thing regardless of cost.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jan 29, 2022)

I thought that the Imperial tower was supposed to built across the road near the last gondola stop in NV.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Jan 29, 2022)

StructureGuy said:


> I thought that the Imperial tower was supposed to built across the road near the last gondola stop in NV.



It would seem that Vida Sales and Vidanta are using the " Imperial" designation for more than one product .

There seems to be an Imperial Gardens - Hotel brand  within the NV theme park ,now named Vidanta World.

As well Vida Sales is selling : Imperial Jungle Aqua (aka Mayan Palace) contracts as per this thread
and also Grand Imperial Jungle Aqua contracts.( aka ?? GM )

There also could be an Imperial Residence  Riviera Maya (aka Mayan Palace) product based on a thread from Sept 2021 that I linked below.
- [or this could be about an early release version of Imperial Jungle Aqua ]
Does anyone know anything about Imperial Residence Riviera Maya

These contracts also may have clauses / addendums that allow some use of the Imperial Gardens (Hotel) in the NV Park.

.


----------



## pianoetudes (Jan 30, 2022)

pittle said:


> I did not see a kitchen in that picture either.  Just a sink in an island.  I like refrigerators, a microwave & cook-top of at least 2 burners.



I think 1BR has a kitchen and the studio has a kitchenette. The pictures are not very clear but conceptually they are the improved version of Mayan Palace.


----------

